# tenere banco



## Schenker

Hola, ¿qué significa lo subrayado?

"Non c'è quotidiano che non dedichi al nuovo c.t. un articolo. Dal Daily Mail al Telegraph, è la sua Nazionale a tenere banco."


----------



## la italianilla

Da himolaucus.com:



> tener banco
> v.tr.	Sinonimi: usare || Vedi anche: andare, andare per la maggiore, essere diffuso, essere in auge, essere in voga, furoreggiare, vigere



Nel tuo caso:

"Non c'è quotidiano che non dedichi al nuovo c.t. un articolo. Dal Daily Mail al Telegraph, è la sua Nazionale a tenere banco." -> è la sua nazionale ad andare per maggiore / ad esser in voga 
(cioè tutti sono interessati e tutti parlano della squadra in questione)


----------



## traduttrice

_*Dar que hablar*_, ¿qué te parece?

_"Es su selección la que está dando que hablar (últimamente)"_


----------



## Laos

Algo como "está teniendo una presencia estelar" o algo así, de todos modos significa que es la protagonista de una situación.

Tenere banco si usa per esempio riferito a persone che attraggono una grande attenzione, ad esempio: "Maria alla festa ha tenuto banco", è stata al centro dell'attenzione...


----------



## Schenker

*Aquí encontré de nuevo el término. Me suena bien la definición que dió T. "dar que hablar", ¿están de acuerdo los italianos? ¿o darían otra alternativa?

Saludos.
*

*TERRY**CAPITANO *- Altro attesissimo ritorno al pari di Beckham e, pure questo per la verità non affatto a sorpresa, è quello di John Terry, fuori contro la Svizzera per infortunio e ora pronto a riprendere non solo il suo posto in mezzo alla difesa, ma anche (e soprattutto) la fascia di capitano, alla quale tiene sopra ogni altra cosa. E proprio la questione della "captaincy" ha tenuto banco oggi sui giornali dell’isola più forse delle attese convocazioni, perché ora Capello dovrà sciogliere il nodo della sospirata fascia che nella prima partita andò a Stevie Gerrard, ma che ora sembra destinata a tornare sul braccio del capitano del Chelsea. E se il _Daily Mirror_ parla di "cinque uomini e una fascia" e sottolinea che il vincitore della sfida sarà quello con il "fattore Baresi" più alto (con un netto vantaggio per Terry rispetto a Gerrard, Beckham, all’outsider Barry e a Rooney) il _Daily Express_ punta anche su Rio Ferdinand, mentre il _Daily Star _appoggia Frank Lampard.


----------



## gatogab

traduttrice said:


> _*Dar que hablar*_, ¿qué te parece?
> 
> _"Es su selección la que está dando que hablar (últimamente)"_


Io avrei letto tale e quale.
Grazie.
gatogab


----------



## Schenker

gatogab said:


> Io avrei letto tale e quale.
> Grazie.
> gatogab


 
Nuevamente no entiendo tus ironías y/o respuestas...

Pero en fin... ¿alguien que tenga como lengua materna al italiano está en desacuerdo con la definición de T.?


----------



## irene.acler

Quizás podrías decir "hacer frente", "tener éxito". 
La propuesta de traduttrice me parece un pelín diferente del sentido que tiene la expresión italiana, pero quizás es una impresión mía y una sutileza.


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

irene.acler said:


> Quizás podrías decir "hacer frente", "tener éxito".
> La propuesta de traduttrice me parece un pelín diferente del sentido que tiene la expresión italiana, pero quizás es una impresión mía y una sutileza.


 
Secondo la prima proposta queste due non mi sembrano buone!
¿Por qué las has traducido así?


----------



## Schenker

irene.acler said:


> Quizás podrías decir "hacer frente", "tener éxito".
> La propuesta de traduttrice me parece un pelín diferente del sentido que tiene la expresión italiana, pero quizás es una impresión mía y una sutileza.


 
Tal vez en la frase original que puse puede significar eso, pero en la que puse hoy (post #5), no calza esa acepción que mencionas.
¿En ese caso podría ser lo que dice T. u otra?


----------



## irene.acler

_E' proprio la questione della "captaincy" ha tenuto banco oggi sui giornali dell’isola.._

Bueno sí, quizás "dar que hablar" puede quedar bien. Como dijo Laos, "tener banco" significa "ponerse al centro de la atención", no sé si habrá una expresión idiomática en español para expresar este concepto. ¿_Llevar la voz cantante_ a lo mejor? Boh..


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

_Estar en boga_
_Situarse en el centro de atención_
o siemplemente la comentada
_Dar que hablar_

Penso, ... vanno molto bene!


----------



## metiu23

"Dar que hablar" para mi es la expresion mas adecuada.
Saludos


----------

